# backup script shell



## DiveSurfer (4. Januar 2004)

nabend
ein frohens neues noch nachträglich 

ich habe mal eine frage ich habe mir ein kleines backup script geschrieben nun habe ich ein problem

/bin/cat /var/log/messages | grep "e2fsck" > /tmp/e2fsck
if [ -s /tmp/e2fsck ];
then
echo "e2fsck $DEV"
fi

damit überprüfe ich ob die platte einem test unterzogen werden muss.
wie bekomm ich das hin, dass immer nur die letzten 8 lines der /var/log/messages gelesen wird
hat da einer eine idee?

danke schon mal im vorraus ...

p.s. das ganze script unter http://techlevel.ath.cx/linux/backup_daily


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Januar 2004)

tail -n8 /var/log/messages


----------



## hulmel (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DiveSurfer _
> */bin/cat /var/log/messages | grep "e2fsck" > /tmp/e2fsck
> ...
> wie bekomm ich das hin, dass immer nur die letzten 8 lines der /var/log/messages gelesen wird
> *


Schau Dir mal "tail" an.


----------



## DiveSurfer (4. Januar 2004)

viel dank
ich mach da jetzt mit tail -8 das geht auch ....


----------

